# ICT Support Engineer



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hello Folks,

Please use this NEW thread to monitor all ICT support engineer occupations who have put in EOI and awaiting for an Invite. I've submitted mine on 23rd May 2016(fingers crossed)


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I have already been invited, can i subscribe here to know the latest changes ?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hey Congrats....


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Bullet2424 said:


> Hey Congrats....


Thanks, never expected invite for 263212 and that too from NSW

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

ohhk..even I am worried about the invite dude. Will have to see if I get it. I am keeping my fingers crossed.

BTW, Did you have 65 points along with the state sponsorship?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Bullet2424 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Please use this NEW thread to monitor all ICT support engineer occupations who have put in EOI and awaiting for an Invite. I've submitted mine on 23rd May 2016(fingers crossed)


Hi There,

I have submitted the EOI for 263212 ICT Support Engineer and now waiting for the invite. Here are my timeliness and scores -

263212 | ICT Support Engineer | 190 NSW Stream 2
Applied EOI NSW Stream 2: 09-05-2016

Points:
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
Language - PTE-A: Listening: 90, Speaking: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 84 [Overall: 89] - 20 Points
NSW SS points - 5
Total Points - 75

Eagerly waiting for the invite from NSW.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Dude....Did you get invite?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope. NSW has not sent any invites post April 15. Waiting for the next round of invitation. What about you?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

same here.....waiting for the invite


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

and by the way.How did you know about the status of the invites from NSW?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I am on the NSW forum. No one has reported getting invite post 15 April. What is your point breakup?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

ok..here it is

Education - 15
Work Exp: 15
PTE - 10
Age: 25
SS : 5
Total : 70 points


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

All the best. Let's hope we get the invite soon. Parallel you should try and improve your English score to get full 20 points; that would take your score to 80. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

yeah...will try and appear once again


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Dude..send me the link to NSW...I shall subscribe too


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...html#/forumsite/20560/topics/794057?page=1132


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

God forbid if NSW doesn't happen, do you plan to apply for South Australia July 1. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

of course yes. and you?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I plan to lodge a new EOI mid June and be ready then to file my application on July 1 as this occupation goes to "special conditions " in a matter of few hours


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

I thought special conditions require a min of 85 points...isn't it?
and what's the diff between lodging (mid june)and filing (Jul 1st)


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes Special Condition occupations require 85 points today but the meter will be reset from July 1; we can file under the general category. Right now my EOI has preferred state as NSW, if there is no response from them till mid June, I will submit another EOI with preferred state as SA and then apply to the state when it opens on July 1 by paying the fee. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Great....I will do the same then  

Thanks buddy


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I think increasing points through English test would increase your chances, higher the points greater the chance to invite. This job code is tricky and I would suggest stick to NSW OR VICTORIA and wait for the invite. There are no job in IT in SA and one of my friend is struggling and he moved to Melbourne to find other opportunities.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Yeah...You were lucky enough to get invite with 65 points.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

AJAUS said:


> Yes Special Condition occupations require 85 points today but the meter will be reset from July 1; we can file under the general category. Right now my EOI has preferred state as NSW, if there is no response from them till mid June, I will submit another EOI with preferred state as SA and then apply to the state when it opens on July 1 by paying the fee.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
> ...


Hi Aj
You are saying , you will pay fee and apply for SA in July..

Do we have to pay before getting an invite from SA?

Or first apply eoi then get invite and pay ...like in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

There is no invitation like there is in NSW. When the applications open on 4th July ICT applicants with 70 points and above can apply by lodging their application on the SA website and paying the fee.


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi there,

I have submitted my EOI for ICT Support engineer with preference as "All states". Does anyone have any idea about "All states"?



263212 - ICT Support Engineer 
ACS +ve 
PTE-A Proficient (14-May-16) 
EOI 190 NSW - 14-June-16 (70 Points) 
Points breakdown:
Age:30| English:10| Education:15|Work Experience:10| State Sponsorship:5
Invite - 
application - 
SS Approval (190) - 
190 VISA Lodge -


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

YKV said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for ICT Support engineer with preference as "All states". Does anyone have any idea about "All states"?
> 
> ...


YKV, I would recommend selecting NSW in your EOI for now as that is the only state where there is a chance for this occupation code. Before the new fiscal, if you are interested to apply for South Australia, then you may change the state preference as South Australia or lodge a new EOI with the preferred state. This is my take, I leave it to the other experts to comment. Thanks.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Is there anyone in the group planning to apply for SA nomination on Monday? Please share and update


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Is there anyone in the group planning to apply for SA nomination on Monday? Please share and update
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hi,

Yes, I am going to apply for SA on 4th July.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Bullet2424 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going to apply for SA on 4th July.




Great Bullet2424. In which country are you located?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hey..located in IND


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes I am . Still waiting for the site to be available.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Me too. Good thing is that ICT support engineer is available as high availability. Waiting for the site to be up. How many points do you have?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

70 points 

In EOI what is the job experience that you put? 

Is it from the date of joining or what is mentioned in your ACS assessment with -2 yrs?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I put assessment done by ACS from the met date. I am going to only put the same occupation in the SA application 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Is the site up? Anyone



------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> 70 points
> 
> In EOI what is the job experience that you put?
> 
> Is it from the date of joining or what is mentioned in your ACS assessment with -2 yrs?




Naveen are you able to login?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

nope


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> nope




Ok please share when it's up. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Current Lists of State Nominated Occupations is online now


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Current Lists of State Nominated Occupations is online now




Yes waiting for the form to come online


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Now they have clearly mentioned in Instructions for ICT applicants to enter the experience date as what is advised by ACS.

"ICT occupations – work experience points 
Your ACS skills assessment will state what date your skilled work experience is recognised from - see example below
: Image

Please ensure you check this date before claiming work experience points on your
SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 
If you claim work experience points prior to this date listed on your skills assessment,
your state nomination application will be refused due to points being incorrectly claimed. "


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

It's still not up.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Now they have clearly mentioned in Instructions for ICT applicants to enter the experience date as what is advised by ACS.
> 
> "ICT occupations – work experience points
> Your ACS skills assessment will state what date your skilled work experience is recognised from - see example below
> ...


I have 15 points for Exp. However, I stated years of experience (1.5) as well which is not accepted by ACS. Does that trouble me?


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

*SA application lodged?*

Friends,

Has anyone lodged application for SA?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes I submitted it half an hour ago


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

What about you?


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> What about you?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...



Submitted 15 mins back..
Are you aware of the next steps?...is this diff to NSW? 
Coz we made the payment beforehand


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes you need to wait for your approval from SA. Once your application is approved, you would get an invite from skillselect to file your visa application. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

I was not able to complete..it got filled so fast..


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Now i should have 80 points to apply for ICT-Support Engineer.

Which other states accept ICT-Support Engineer?


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Now i should have 80 points to apply for ICT-Support Engineer.
> 
> Which other states accept ICT-Support Engineer?


Sorry to hear that...ACT is closed for now.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Now i should have 80 points to apply for ICT-Support Engineer.
> 
> Which other states accept ICT-Support Engineer?


Did the site reject before payment? How did you come to know its closed then?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> I was not able to complete..it got filled so fast..




Very sorry to hear that Naveen. Were you able to get to payment page, if yes your application might have a chance. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

No I was not able to get to the payment gateway.

Anyway, i have given for re-assessment - Systems Analyst


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

Hi guys, good to see the posts for 263212. 
My points are
Age- 30 points
English- 20 points
Degree - 15 points
Experience - 5 points( after 6 years cut by ACS ) . Will be 10 in oct 2016

I have applied for SA. Is it good idea to apply for NSW?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

All the best starkid. Let us hope to get approval by the end of this month. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

My degree is btech mechanical.. Is vetassess mandatory if degree is non IT? Who will ask for degree assessment details? CO?


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

Also SA has changed 190 processing time to 6-7 weeks instead of 4-5 weeks


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

starkid said:


> Also SA has changed 190 processing time to 6-7 weeks instead of 4-5 weeks


AJAUS has got the invite from SA in 11 days. Hope we get too


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations AJAUS..


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Congratulations AJAUS..




Thanks a lot Sansu83 & Bullet2424. I am in the process of getting all the docs in place including getting PCC for me and my wife, plan to lodge the visa application by next week. 

Sansu83, any idea how much time does it take to get the PCC?

Thanks a lot



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Thanks a lot Sansu83 & Bullet2424. I am in the process of getting all the docs in place including getting PCC for me and my wife, plan to lodge the visa application by next week.
> 
> Sansu83, any idea how much time does it take to get the PCC?
> 
> ...


If your passport address and residence address is same then it's matter of 2 hrs


----------



## kaps18 (May 24, 2016)

Hi AJAUS 

It is great to hear about your progress towards your dreams and hopefully it would aspire others as well. Bro my name is Kapil and I am too from India. I am also trying for ICT engineer, would require your valuable guidance, could you please send me a note at this forum 

Thanks





AJAUS said:


> Thanks a lot Sansu83 & Bullet2424. I am in the process of getting all the docs in place including getting PCC for me and my wife, plan to lodge the visa application by next week.
> 
> Sansu83, any idea how much time does it take to get the PCC?
> 
> ...


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

I received my invite today.


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

Sansu83 , how was your kids medica tests. May i know why you say its -ve.


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone got an invite from 190 NSW - ICT Support Engineer in July/Aug?

Any info on ICT Support profile invites?


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

QLD was sending application invites for ICT Support Engineer's last week, but right now they have stopped.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

starkid said:


> Sansu83 , how was your kids medica tests. May i know why you say its -ve.


Yes, it was good..-ve because they are not diagnosed positive for TB


----------



## kaps18 (May 24, 2016)

Hi Sansu

Could you guide us what are the documents required for applying under 263212. And what is your specialty.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

kaps18 said:


> Hi Sansu
> 
> Could you guide us what are the documents required for applying under 263212. And what is your specialty.


Your job duties should match with the job code and supported with reference letters mentioned with job duties on a company letter head or statutory declaration. My past experience was technical support and now into system engineer


----------



## kaps18 (May 24, 2016)

Hi Bullet2424/ batra786 

Congrats both for getting great score. Was reading your threads, have you been invited, have read NSW OR VICTORIA dont accept ICT engineers. Canberra and Queensland are the one which accepts. Any one please suggest


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

kaps18 said:


> Hi Bullet2424/ batra786
> 
> Congrats both for getting great score. Was reading your threads, have you been invited, have read NSW OR VICTORIA dont accept ICT engineers. Canberra and Queensland are the one which accepts. Any one please suggest


I've been invited on 1st Aug.


----------



## kaps18 (May 24, 2016)

Hi Bullet2424

May congrats to get a step closer in realizing your dreams. Which states nominated you. I am planning to select ALL STATES, is it feasible option 

Thanks


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

Got my grant today. Thanks all for support


----------



## ssabhyankar (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, 
want to know about the prospects for Victoria State in getting grant. can Someone help me.


----------



## nikhilk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted an EOI on 17/12/2016 for 190 under ICT support engineer in NSW for now , ACS assessment is positive for this occupation. Below is the breakup of points in skillselect.
Age – 30
Education – 15
S-SP – 5
Work exp – 5(will be 10 in Aug 2017)
English – 10
Total – 65(will be 70 in Aug 2017)
What is your suggestion regarding this job occupation based on the current trend of invitation for this job occupation ? Shall I wait for the
exp points to increase or shall I attempt the English exam again? Or is there a chance the points decrease to 65 for this job occupation?
I have all the required proofs for the above claims made.


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone submitted EOI for 263212 and waiting??
Any idea how long does this process take??


Regards,


__________________
263212 - ICT Support Engineer 
ACS +ve - 8-Feb-17
PTE-A: 10 Points (3rd Attempt)
Age:30| English:10| Education:15|Work Experience:10| State Sponsorship:5
EOI 190 NSW - 10-May-17 (65+5 Points)


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

allwyn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone submitted EOI for 263212 and waiting??
> Any idea how long does this process take??
> ...




Dont worry. With 70 points, you will get the invite soon. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for your quick Response!!
Waiting....Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Guys,

When submitting an application for state , we need to pay 300AUD and provide latest resume
with 2 pages , is that correct??

My concern is I am not able to load my responsibilities (as approved by ACS )in 2 pages since I have over 9 years of experience.

Is that ok if I miss something or it doesn't matter?

Regards,


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Guys,

When submitting an application for state , we need to pay 300AUD and provide latest resume
with 2 pages , is that correct??

My concern is I am not able to update my CV(as approved by ACS )in 2 pages since I have over 9 years of experience.

Is that ok if I miss something or it doesn't matter?

Regards,


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello Allwyn and Bullet,

I have got +ve result for my ACS assessment under 263212 last week

Age: 34 - 25 points

Work exp: 10 points

PTE: 10 points

Education: 15 points

I tried applying for Subclass 189 and it says i cannot apply, as the Job code i applied is not valid under the subclass

Should i go for 190??

Please suggest on how to proceed from here. Am confused


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hello Allwyn and Bullet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

ICT Supp Eng doesn't fall under 189 as it is part of CSOL. You may go ahead and put in EOI for 190. Aim to submit EOI for SA(may be in July, SA opens up for fresh rounds of invitations) 

Also check if ICT supp eng is available now in SA website to put in EOI. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the reply!! 

SA is asking for 70 points currently. And yes, ICT supp engg is on the list.

Is there a site which gives the status of all the state nominated SOL for that given period or how will i come to know, if at all i become eligible?

And did u mean to say invitation rounds will open up in July or JUNE?


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes 190 is only available for 263212 which is state sponsored (not available in 189 category)

I have applied through one of the consultants and have been told that there are 
no invites open for this position until July.

I submitted EOI on 10th May 2017 and got an email to logde an application for NSW, I lodged the
application yesterday for NSW ,paid 300$

Any one who can help if there are any website to check the invites open for 263212.

On a seperate note: The SA requirement is a special requirement I think you need 20 points in English Test in that 70 points ,
please go through it properly.

Hoping for the best!! Good Luck Guys!!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks and Many Congrats on your invitation @ Allwyn, for SA its 70 (no matter how it comes). Yeah! in my case i will have to get 20 in PTE to be able to reach 70.

What u guys suggest for me now? Wait till July till invitation opens for this code or can i already apply for NSW ? Looking forward for a suggestion

Also tell me something, if i decide to take up PTE again and get the results, its up to me to decide which score card i should be applying with.. right? i mean it all depends on which registration ID from the score card i enter in EOI.. right?


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks but I am not sure if that was an invite...I think after I lodge the application
i have to wait for the invite.

Anyways hoping for the best!

For now, you can submit EOI for 60+5 and mean while try to improve you
PTE score to get 20 points..

Good Luck!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Dont worry!! u will get it soon....

Did u mean, i have to submit a 190 for NSW ?

But a problem is NSW Priority SOL does not have 263212 on the list that was updated on 19th April 2017. Please suggest.


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean just submit an EOI .

For NSW i guess its no more needed to mention which state,they have changed the system of applying directly for invitation, they would pick your EOI as per their merit criteria and invite you; upon their invitation you will get two weeks to accept their state invitation; it will require some fee and preliminary document for further assessment, which will not be guarantee for a visa grant but a possible consideration for a grant; upon submitting the documents with fee, they will take 12 weeks to work out on your application and upon success, DIBP will officially invite you for state sponsorship thru skill select!

Good Luck!!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

am submitting it now.. 

after i select 190 and proceed to next screens i get an option to select the state.. in that box i have all the state names and also an option called 'Any'... which is what i should be selecting, i presume... but it also says state or territory is not obligated to contact the client... will i still get an email if any of the state finds my EOI suitable? (Sorry if am bugging u with too many questions)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> am submitting it now..
> 
> after i select 190 and proceed to next screens i get an option to select the state.. in that box i have all the state names and also an option called 'Any'... which is what i should be selecting, i presume... but it also says state or territory is not obligated to contact the client... will i still get an email if any of the state finds my EOI suitable? (Sorry if am bugging u with too many questions)


Your EOI will be visible to all the states.

So obviously if any of the states find your credentials attractive they will send you a invite or a preinvite as the case may be

Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Awesome.. thanks!! just submitted.. hoping to hear something positive

Thank you Allwyn, Bullet and Newbienz!!!


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Good Luck!!Lets hope for the best!!


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the invite guys!!Will apply soon for 190 Visa..Hope for the best!
Good LucK!!

10/05/2017 - EOI Submitted 65+5
24/05/2017 - NSW Invite | 24thMay2017
26/05/2017 - Application for NSW nomination submitted |
03/06/2017 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa |


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Excellent!! Many congrats!!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

How more frustrating can it get??? 

PTE: 1st attempt: L: 73 / R: 72 / S: 90 / W: 73


Got the score report today after taking the exam on sunday...

PTE: 2nd attempt: L: 88 / R: 77 / S: 90 / W: 79


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys, anyone with pending invite from NSW under 263212 ???


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

allwyn said:


> Got the invite guys!!Will apply soon for 190 Visa..Hope for the best!
> Good LucK!!
> 
> 10/05/2017 - EOI Submitted 65+5
> ...




Hi Allwyn, 

Got the NSW invite today. Planning to submit by tomorrow or day after.

could you please share each and everything that you did from here, as you did it, not long ago. Awaiting your reply.

Bullet and Newbienz, didnt forget you .. plz give me your valuable suggestions for the process, if any!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Allwyn,
> 
> Got the NSW invite today. Planning to submit by tomorrow or day after.
> 
> ...


Just see the video on how to submit the 189 application 
I presume most of the procedure would be the same for 190
Thereafter go through the guides on how to attach the documents

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

Cheers


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Allwyn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats. I think you now have 60 days to lodge your visa. Gather all the documents (soft copies, color) complete you PCC beforehand. Also be prepared to get ur medicals done as well. 

Don't hesitate to ask any questions 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys,

Can any of you please share briefly the roles and responsibilities you submitted to ACS to get 263212 assessed?? I hope mine was ok and just want to compare and have the hope that I will get a positive outcome very soon. Thanks guys.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can any of you please share briefly the roles and responsibilities you submitted to ACS to get 263212 assessed?? I hope mine was ok and just want to compare and have the hope that I will get a positive outcome very soon. Thanks guys.


Please don't get anxious 
You have already submitted your documents and there is nothing you get by comparing what others did

Relax

Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Guys.. Like i said, i have just got the NSW invite and not the Visa invite from skill select...

i have all the documents ready to be uploaded to NSW application, except the resume... let me know if there is a specific format or do i need to australianize my resume or anything like that... i will be submitting it today..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Guys.. Like i said, i have just got the NSW invite and not the Visa invite from skill select...
> 
> i have all the documents ready to be uploaded to NSW application, except the resume... let me know if there is a specific format or do i need to australianize my resume or anything like that... i will be submitting it today..


To avoid confusion the NSW initial invitation is always referred to as Pre invite 

You should use the Australian template which requires that your Resume be at least 4 pages long

Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you newbienz!! you happen to have a template? or i just got to pick it up from some randsom site?

Bullet and Allwyn, would you guys be able to share your format? just for reference!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Thank you newbienz!! you happen to have a template? or i just got to pick it up from some randsom site?
> 
> Bullet and Allwyn, would you guys be able to share your format? just for reference!


Live in VIC website have a template 

Maybe you can use that

Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks again, Guys. Got the skill select invite a couple of days back. Will be sending the application by tomorrow or day after. Need your help again.

When i login to immi account and select new application, i dont see subclass 190 under any options. Like, there is resident return and couple of sub classes under it, there is skilled migration and some subclasses under it. but none of them have 190. Help me plz!!


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Thanks again, Guys. Got the skill select invite a couple of days back. Will be sending the application by tomorrow or day after. Need your help again.
> 
> When i login to immi account and select new application, i dont see subclass 190 under any options. Like, there is resident return and couple of sub classes under it, there is skilled migration and some subclasses under it. but none of them have 190. Help me plz!!


My friend. How Many points you claimed for this occupation?? Including the +5 por SS. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Thanks again, Guys. Got the skill select invite a couple of days back. Will be sending the application by tomorrow or day after. Need your help again.
> 
> When i login to immi account and select new application, i dont see subclass 190 under any options. Like, there is resident return and couple of sub classes under it, there is skilled migration and some subclasses under it. but none of them have 190. Help me plz!!


You will have to go to immi account through the link given in the skill select invite and not directly 
When you click on the link it should open the immiaccount page.
Enter your immiaccount name and password and continue from there


See this video
its for 189 but I think it would be same for 190 also






Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> My friend. How Many points you claimed for this occupation?? Including the +5 por SS. Thanks.



65! ... How many points do you have including SS ?


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You will have to go to immi account through the link given in the skill select invite and not directly
> When you click on the link it should open the immiaccount page.
> Enter your immiaccount name and password and continue from there
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> 65! ... How many points do you have including SS ?


Thanks. If I get the required score in PTE to claim 20 points I will have 75 including SS, otherwise 65 if I get lower score. I've been preparing for the last two weeks and I am planning to take the test this upcoming week. Feeling more enthusiastic knowing that applicants with 60+5 are being invited very soon, so looking forward to the test.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> Thanks. If I get the required score in PTE to claim 20 points I will have 75 including SS, otherwise 65 if I get lower score. I've been preparing for the last two weeks and I am planning to take the test this upcoming week. Feeling more enthusiastic knowing that applicants with 60+5 are being invited very soon, so looking forward to the test.



65 is suffice! with 75 i think you will get it in the first 2 weeks of the month! start collecting your documents as soon as you get the pre-invite


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Guys!!

I have submitted the VISA application successfully and uploaded all the documents (PCC included). Need some clarity on the questions below. Thank you much in advance!!


1. Should i wait for the CO to ask me for medicals? or do it myself pro-actively? if yes, please let me know the procedure step by step.

2. For the secondary applicant, it prompts me to upload Form 1221. Is this mandatory? or should i wait for CO to ask ? Also i read somewhere that its mandatory for primary applicant as well, is that correct? 

3. How about Form 80? should i complete it for both of us forehand or wait for CO to ask me for this ?

4. May it be form 80 or 1221, can i type all the details in the PDF (as the form lets me type) and take a print out, sign it in the last page, scan it and then upload it ? or should the form be mandatorily hand written ?

will write to you if i have moer questions


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get the medicals done. 
Both forms are important and yes you may type and and scan later. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ShriRam,

Many Congratulations on your invite and visa logde.
My agent advised me to do PCC and Medicals before CO contact.
I did it when I was applying for my Visa.

Which State did you apply by the way??

My Agent advised me that the processing time is increased for 190 , now it 
takes 5-7 months .(Although I see many people getting grant in 3 months)

Regarding the forms 80 and 1221 I have filled it and given to my agent 
So I think they have uploaded all the documents during Visa Logde.

Regards,


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

allwyn said:


> Hi ShriRam,
> 
> Many Congratulations on your invite and visa logde.
> My agent advised me to do PCC and Medicals before CO contact.
> ...


I have uploaded my PCC and got the medicals done last week. Will upload Form 80 and 1221 soon.

I applied for NSW.

Regarding 80 and 1221, were you able to fill up everything. I felt some were irrelevant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can any of you if possible give me a hand to understand this. Below is the result of the ACS letter.
> 
> ...


As long as you are working in the same company, location, designation and role, you need not get yourself reassessed by ACS
As soon as any one of the above mentioned parameters change, you have to stop claiming points or get yourself reassessed 
I presume that there is no change, So you can claim the 1 year Australian experience points in August without any problems 

When submitting the EOI, just leave the TO DATE blank for the current employment.
The system will automatically give you points for the same as and when you become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

newbienz said:


> As long as you are working in the same company, location, designation and role, you need not get yourself reassessed by ACS
> As soon as any one of the above mentioned parameters change, you have to stop claiming points or get yourself reassessed
> I presume that there is no change, So you can claim the 1 year Australian experience points in August without any problems
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I asked because I spoke to an ACS assessment officer this morning and he said that I should have a total of 1 yr and 4 months in my second job episode in order to claim 1 yr Australian work experience to DIBP and that I am required to send an update letter to ACS to update the dates, which honestly I thought it is very weird and just want to suck more money from you.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

newbienz said:


> As long as you are working in the same company, location, designation and role, you need not get yourself reassessed by ACS
> As soon as any one of the above mentioned parameters change, you have to stop claiming points or get yourself reassessed
> I presume that there is no change, So you can claim the 1 year Australian experience points in August without any problems
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Someone make me think about the skill met date in my ACS letter which is August 2016. In my EOI, in order to claim points, should I enter the start date as 1/08/2016? I read some people said that it should be from September 2016 instead.

Hope to hear the experience of others who have submitted their EOI, to inform what date they entered on the start date.

Thanks all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Someone make me think about the skill met date in my ACS letter which is August 2016. In my EOI, in order to claim points, should I enter the start date as 1/08/2016? I read some people said that it should be from September 2016 instead.
> 
> ...


ACS always write" after this month "as far as I know for claiming points

Please recheck the assessment letter again and post

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

newbienz said:


> ACS always write" after this month "as far as I know for claiming points
> 
> Please recheck the assessment letter again and post
> 
> Cheers


This is what is states: _"The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."_

Can any of you who already applied to NSW and got invited, please inform what date did you enter in your EOI start date for employment based on the date deemed skilled in the ACS letter?? I want to make sure I am doing it correctly and not getting eventually refused by not complying with this.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> This is what is states: _"The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."_
> 
> Can any of you who already applied to NSW and got invited, please inform what date did you enter in your EOI start date for employment based on the date deemed skilled in the ACS letter?? I want to make sure I am doing it correctly and not getting eventually refused by not complying with this.
> 
> Thanks.


Exactly what I said
So you can claim from 1st September 2016 only 

Cheers


----------

